# Angry Democrats Aim to Take a Page From the Tea Party’s Playbook



## American_Jihad (Jan 23, 2017)

You know what they say, imitation is the sincerest form of flattery...

*Angry Democrats Aim to Take a Page From the Tea Party’s Playbook*




The New York Times
By JONATHAN MARTIN 2 hrs ago









AVENTURA, Fla. — Freshly energized protesters are taking to the streets, members of Congress are being confronted in their districts by constituents angry over health care, and wealthy donors are turning fear into action.

Eight years after Republicans united after a stinging electoral defeat to oppose President Barack Obama, Democrats are channeling an even deeper anxiety over President Trump — and a far shallower defeat — into a newfound burst of organizing.

Party leaders, eyeing the huge protests last weekend and growing worries over the promised repeal of the Affordable Care Act, are hoping to recreate the mass movement that sprang up in 2009 and swept Republicans to power in the House and in governor’s races across the country — a Tea Party equivalent from the left.

...

The debate pointed to a more fundamental difference between the political right and left, which could make Democratic unity more difficult: While conservatives are glad to reap the political benefits from halting or undermining an expansion of government, liberals are invested in a well-functioning state.

“You’re going to have a harder time getting Democrats to say, ‘We don’t want government to work,’” said Mr. Schneiderman, who was a panelist at the event.

Angry Democrats Aim to Take a Page From the Tea Party’s Playbook





Is george soros going to write them a 90 million dollar check every time some morons want a HO/down...


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 23, 2017)

American_Jihad said:


> You know what they say, imitation is the sincerest form of flattery...
> 
> *Angry Democrats Aim to Take a Page From the Tea Party’s Playbook*
> 
> ...


George Soros will pour as much money into it as necessary to destroy America.
Aventura...hmmm there used to be a nice strip joint there called Tootsies... I wonder if it is still there, it's been a while...


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 23, 2017)

So instead of uniting to kick out Congress for passing bad legislation,
they are uniting to kick out Congress for kicking out bad laws?

Ted Cruz managed to lead the federal shutdown over the ACA budget conflicts.
Are they hoping to do the same?

The difference is he was standing on Constitutional grounds.
While the liberals don't invoke that as the source of authority,
but rely on political party opposition to fuel their statements.

You won't see many liberals using the CONSTITUTION
as their "playbook" which Ted Cruz and the Tea Party draw authority from.

(Also, these protestors missed the page in the Tea Party playbook
about not violating laws or leaving trash behind to incur costs to taxpayers to clean up.
I think they got that from the OCCUPY playbook? Or EARTH DAY crowds?
Didn't get that memo, oh well!)


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 23, 2017)

Wouldn't it be easier and more cost effective to simply donate money to a charity for health care instead of protesting?

*****SMILE*****


----------



## SeaGal (Jan 25, 2017)

American_Jihad said:


> ...The debate pointed to a more fundamental difference between the political right and left, which could make Democratic unity more difficult: While conservatives are glad to reap the political benefits from halting or undermining an expansion of government, liberals are invested in a well-functioning state.
> 
> “You’re going to have a harder time getting Democrats to say, ‘We don’t want government to work,’” said Mr. Schneiderman, who was a panelist at the event.



Just wanted to address two assumptions made by the author of the piece. _ All_ Americans are 'invested in a well-functioning state', and want government to work.  The fundamental difference is over the definition of 'well functioning'...and at what level, city, county, state and federal.

T.E.A. party folks were protesting the lack of responsible action, accountability and respect from elected officials - both in the handling of federal tax dollars and the passing of bills unread.


----------

